# cheapest place for new tyres



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

Being a stingy northener, and having spent lots on the motorhome anyone any ideas on a cheaper place to get new tyres. 215/75r16 witha 113/116q load rating. Believe i need 4.
The sidewalls look a bit crazed / cracked on my 2004 kontiki so i guess im correct in saying its time to get them changed?


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Just google. Make sure though that they're European, as my Chinese( 8O ) one is a bit iffy. Try Kormoran, very well thought of for commercials. H


----------



## mep (Jan 4, 2008)

Try www.etyres.co.uk
Mick


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

Cheap tyres are a false economy. Buy good quality tyres at the best price you can. A man in the trade tells me that they have a margin of about 45% on full recomended retail price, which is why they offer free fitting etc. Shop around, i prefer Michelin or Continental but others disagree. Just think what happens if you loose a front tyre at 70mph.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Strangely enough I found my local (to me at home) Ford Main Dealer's Rapidfit dept gave me the best prices for my Merc, but that could have been the manager keen to get the business.

Regards


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

do they have to be camping tyres ? or can i just get any tyres - 8ply ones maybe ?. Or am i better just replacing like with like. ie michellin camping tyres.
i could really do with waiting untill next year to change them, but i presume with the sidewall cracks i cant afford the risk of a blow out . Especially as im off to europe twice in the next few months and also im on my weight limit too.



think i worry too much about this motorhoming lark 8) 8)


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Being you are in Stoke try Sneyd Tyres Sneyd Green ask for Kevin tell him Dave told you to call.
Sneyd Street Tyres > Stoke-on-Trent Tyres And Tyre Services
Tel: 01782 285278 - 334 Sneyd Street, Stoke-on-Trent,


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Costco are worth a go. I use to use Hankook a good Korean tyre now I have fitted to my hymer are Stunners (not page 3) On my VW Transporter I used Barum a Czech tyre fitted to Skoda,who are part of the VW/AUDI group.


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

I wasn't actually aware that they sold "camping" tyres. Just go for good quality van tyres that are rated for the weight of your van.


----------



## Auchmill (Oct 1, 2007)

Unless you are and expert, and I presume you are not since you are posting here, you are best to go to a proper tyre depot which will advise you on the condition of your existing tyres and suggest suitable alternatives at different price points. As someone said, tyres are too important to cut corners to save a few quid. Having spend mega pounds on a van it's silly to fit £20 tyres. You will also find that cheap tyres quickly wear out and will soon need replacing.


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

Auchmill you are of course correct. My thread was not to stick cheap £20 tyres on my motorhome, more a fact of is there somewhere out there that people know that sell the £120 correct tyres for £80.
The saving means lots more trips out in the motorhome. :lol:


----------



## Auchmill (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for clarifying that. Sorry if I was patronising. (equally stingy Scot)


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

seen some 225/75/16 camping tyres that may be going cheaper. Will they fit as mine are 215/75/16. They are the correct load rating just wondering if the extra 10mm makes a differance :lol: :lol:


----------

